# pleco type



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I was given a baby pleco just slightly past the larval stage. It was a pinkish blob when I got it in exchange for my old pink male. It has been really interesting to see this little fish change shape and develop color. I am hoping it is a female!!
Any way it is a very white pink color-- my old male was kind of an orange pink with a reddish saddle on his back. This one does not show a saddle yet. She has white spots on her body and white tips to the upper and lower part of her tail. Very pretty. 
I looked at planet catfish but got overwhelmed by all the different types.
Loha or anyone else do you have any idea what kind it is?
She certainly likes to eat wood too. She has made mince meat of my mopani wood but has doubled in size since going from the fry tank to the 15 gallon 2 weeks ago. She is about 2 inches now.
Sorry I forgot to add she is a bristle nose.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

sadly BN pleco's have many many types too..If you post a picture it might help a lot. Should be able at 2" to get really close to the type it is. I have 4 types right now. L183, L059, L181 and commons


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

got to find her first!
She is a white pink. l181 is black and white from the pics.


----------

